# Dulwich Hamlet Transfers Summer 2020



## T Corcoran (Jul 24, 2020)

Ben Chapman becomes the first to officially leave this summer. Could be the first of many I think


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 24, 2020)

Time for Pink Panther to do his thing with the squad - split into confirmed re-signs, incoming players and outgoings?!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 26, 2020)

Dylan has signed for Hayes and Yeading:


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 26, 2020)

Such a shame. Thought he was a decent player


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Time for Pink Panther to do his thing with the squad - split into confirmed re-signs, incoming players and outgoings?!


Well, there doesn't appear to be anyone in those first two categories as yet!

I've included everyone who was either in our squad or out on loan at the time the season was abandoned

Unconfirmed:
*Lionel Ainsworth
Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes
Tom Chambers 
Nyren Clunis
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards 
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha
David Kuagica
Marvin McCoy
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Kieran Monlouis
Maliq Morris 
Shamir Mullings
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Nathan Smith
Jamie Splatt 
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White *

Loans expired:
*Reise Allassani
Jesse Debrah*

Departures:
*Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)*

Given that our team budget last season was based on average attendance of 2,100 plus all the associated matchday income from crowds of that size, I guess it's impossible to fix a revised budget with the possibility that we may only be allowed half that number or less in our ground.  As Maidstone is the only other club in the division facing such a serious problem I find this a considerable worry.

We always seem to fare better when we retain the bulk of our squad and add just a few newcomers, so despite last season's poor performance I was hoping we could keep the best younger players with potential to grow at our club; I'd have put both Chapman and Kearney in that bracket.  Chapman is a superb technical player who doesn't shirk a challenge, but typically in the modern game he's reached the age of 20/21 without actually playing much men's football.  All he needs is experience and I was hoping he could gain that with us.

Kearney has a bit of the streetfighter about him and really gets stuck in.  He's raw, but again I was hoping he could establish himself with us.  He ought to get shedloads of goals at a lower level.

Both players have joined clubs closer to their home.  I guess a lot of players will find themselves without a club, a lot of them will probably get strung along by agents desperately trying to place them somewhere in order to get their own cut.  Given all the uncertainty I'm sure there will be plenty of decent players forced to accept a lower wage than last season, or unable to find a club at their previous level.  Let's just hope we can identify some good ones.


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 27, 2020)

Believe Danny Mills was on a 2 year contract so he should still be with us next season unless he asks to be released (and we agree), or we sell him - neither of which I think or hope will happen.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> Believe Danny Mills was on a 2 year contract so he should still be with us next season unless he asks to be released (and we agree), or we sell him - neither of which I think or hope will happen.


Yes, he was the only one I saw reported as signing a 2 year deal last year, and of all the experienced players we brought in he was the one who undoubtedly gave us something extra IMO.  Everything feels so up in the air at the moment I just don't want to take anything for granted.  The club Twitter account recently wished him a happy birthday, which suggests he's likely to stay.  I'm also told Michael Chambers recently posted a Twitter message hinting that he's coming back (in response to a message from Quade Taylor) although you never know whether things like that may be just banter.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lest we forget what happens when a club forgets a players' birthday









						Toure backs agent in 'birthday row'
					

Yaya Toure throws his Manchester City future into doubt by backing up his agent's claims about a lack of respect from the owners.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

Can probably also add that Dom Vose was actively seeking opportunities abroad on Twitter, so doesn't look like he'll be staying. Wonder if more non-league players might be tempted to do the same post-Covid?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Can probably also add that Dom Vose was actively seeking opportunities abroad on Twitter, so doesn't look like he'll be staying. Wonder if more non-league players might be tempted to do the same post-Covid?


I think Dom's game is well suited to playing at a high level abroad, he could probably get quite close to top division somewhere like Holland or Belgium. However I don't really see how it's easier to do that now than before, unless you're particularly motivated to go abroad.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I think Dom's game is well suited to playing at a high level abroad, he could probably get quite close to top division somewhere like Holland or Belgium. However I don't really see how it's easier to do that now than before, unless you're particularly motivated to go abroad.


General upheaval throughout the football pyramid.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Lest we forget what happens when a club forgets a players' birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an absolute  twat. As if the shitloads of money wasn't enough for the delicate flower.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 27, 2020)

Very sad to see Kearney and Chapman leave. Two talented young players that you'd hope to build a side around. Kearney a constant nuisance and a good goalscorer. Chapman was either wasted at right back or a playmaker without support in the middle. Could have made a great number 10 playing in front of Quade and Christian Smith. 

Bose's game might suit an environment like Gibraltar or Singapore: his style of football is too slow for National League South.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 30, 2020)

Nyren has gone. Didn't see that coming


----------



## Roger D (Jul 30, 2020)

I've posted a few times on here that Mishi didn't want part of the ground naming after him. I think it's now appropriate to reveal the remainder of that conversation. Mishi was going to suggest we left something un-named at the new ground so it could be named after Nyren if he went on to break the club goals/appearances records.

Thank you for the memories and best wishes for the future Nyren.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jul 30, 2020)

Gutted. 

Thank you Nyren Clunis, a player who was always exciting to watch.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 3, 2020)

Realise that last Monday's result was critical in being able to finalise a plan for the playing side of things for whenever next season starts, but does anyone in the know have any steer on how it's going with regards to new players coming in or more players not coming back?

There seem to be plenty of clubs already doing or have done a lot of their business in the National South as well as the next steps down, but a few still relatively quiet like ourselves - Welling being one of them, although they've just announced that Nathan Green and Anthony Cook won't be with them next season. Feels like it could be a very delicate balance between letting certain players take up other offers whilst waiting to see the players that get displaced from higher leagues that might be available.

Ultimately, I think I just need something to take the sting out of Nyren leaving. I'd possibly even take Jacob Erskine coming back at this point (if indeed he ever really left), just to redress the balance ever so slightly...


----------



## Roger D (Aug 3, 2020)

I believe things are happening in the background. A little birdie tells me we are one of several clubs chasing a lad who played for what is now my local club geographically last season. The club will make announcements when they are ready.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 3, 2020)

I assume we're to take it that Gavin is staying as manager? I don't know how exactly coronavirus has made the seven months of last season and tens of thousands of wasted pounds excusable, but the prospect of watching more of the same for another seven months is about as unappealing as it gets.

Not renewing my season ticket.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 4, 2020)

Roger D said:


> I believe things are happening in the background. A little birdie tells me we are one of several clubs chasing a lad who played for what is now my local club geographically last season. The club will make announcements when they are ready.



you live in turin?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 4, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I assume we're to take it that Gavin is staying as manager? I don't know how exactly coronavirus has made the seven months of last season and tens of thousands of wasted pounds excusable, but the prospect of watching more of the same for another seven months is about as unappealing as it gets.
> 
> Not renewing my season ticket.



get one just to rip up in front of the dugout like the norwich fans of yore?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> get one just to rip up in front of the dugout like the norwich fans of yore?


Yes, after a 7-1 defeat to Colchester on the first day of what turned out to be a championship winning season!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I assume we're to take it that Gavin is staying as manager? I don't know how exactly coronavirus has made the seven months of last season and tens of thousands of wasted pounds excusable, but the prospect of watching more of the same for another seven months is about as unappealing as it gets.
> 
> Not renewing my season ticket.


Sammy Moore is available if you prefer?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 5, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Sammy Moore is available if you prefer?



I was actually hoping for Harry Wheeler.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 6, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I assume we're to take it that Gavin is staying as manager? I don't know how exactly coronavirus has made the seven months of last season and tens of thousands of wasted pounds excusable, but the prospect of watching more of the same for another seven months is about as unappealing as it gets.
> 
> Not renewing my season ticket.


I will be getting my season ticket. I will support my team even when they don't win


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 6, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> I will be getting my season ticket. I will support my team even when they don't win



Nothing to do with them not winning. I've been there week in, week out throughout seasons when we've been no better than average, when we've been relegated. The suggestion that I'm throwing my toys out the pram because we're not bulldozing our way through the division is completely unfair. (For what it's worth, my favourite Dulwich seasons ever were under Craig Edwards - in the first season we missed out on the play offs, in the second we finished we had our budget slashed in winter and ended up languishing in mid-table.)

I've supported DHFC since 1999. Under Burnett, Edwards and the early GR years I went week after week, regardless of our performances on the pitch, mainly because I knew it helped, in some small way, to help keep the club going, or because the poor bastards getting paid £40/50 a week to play for us might appreciate the support.

But it's different now. It's not hand-to-mouth. We're a club with huge crowds that can afford some of the best players in the division, and training three times a week. My money doesn't go towards the club's survival - it goes towards expansion and progression.

And that's fine. I understand that the higher we climb, the higher the wage bill. Promotion-winning players are more expensive, especially as we get closer to league football. Full-time training equals greater overheads. But when we stagnate for months on end, I feel my money and, more importantly, my time are being wasted.

Unlike previous years where I knew that my money helped our survival, I don't think that my money now leads to progression, nor do I think it's vital to our existence. If the club feels that last season was an acceptable return on their investment both on and off the pitch, then fine, but I don't.

I'll always support Dulwich, but my attendance isn't unconditional, particularly if I feel like my time and money are being wasted on unhappy changing rooms (for the 376748th time), players being played out of position when it makes no sense at all (for the 376748th time), and sustained and expensive underperformance.

For me, now was the time to address problems that have pervaded for a long time, but they haven't been, so I'm faced with the prospect of watching it all over again. For the first time in twenty-two seasons, I don't really want to do that. I’ll still turn up here and there, but not enough for it to make financial sense to buy a season ticket.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 6, 2020)

It's fairly clear the club had decided to stick with Gavin last season, presumably planning on reviewing at the end of the season.

Then came Covid and the planning decision got pushed back. If we had removed Gavin we'd have been advertising/recruiting for a job with a club that couldn't guarantee starting 2020/21, if planning was rejected. (We didn't have a licence to use the ground. It may have been offered, it may not. If not, I suspect the lesson from our previous spell in exile was that we aren't viable elsewhere and the club would have folded.) Not a hugely appealing prospect for candidates with alternative irons in the fire. Probably just the sort of people we'd want.

As such, it would have been difficult to start recruitment at managerial level until last week. We'd have ended up hopelessly late at starting to recruit a playing squad. (Whilst we haven't released any names, I'd be amazed if Gavin hasn't made a few offers provisional to DHFC playing in 2020/21.)

Do the club feel last season was acceptable or did they decide off pitch circumstances meant a change was impossible this close season, irrespective of what they think about how last season went?

I genuinely don't know. I can see a case that it may have been the latter though.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 6, 2020)

Roger D said:


> It's fairly clear the club had decided to stick with Gavin last season, presumably planning on reviewing at the end of the season.
> 
> Then came Covid and the planning decision got pushed back. If we had removed Gavin we'd have been advertising/recruiting for a job with a club that couldn't guarantee starting 2020/21, if planning was rejected. (We didn't have a licence to use the ground. It may have been offered, it may not. If not, I suspect the lesson from our previous spell in exile was that we aren't viable elsewhere and the club would have folded.) Not a hugely appealing prospect for candidates with alternative irons in the fire. Probably just the sort of people we'd want.
> 
> ...



Absolutely - I get the stadium situation has made things difficult, and my original post sounds more scathing on the Directors than originally intended.

Personally, I don't think Gavin would have survived last season had it not been for a global pandemic. That's the bit I find frustrating.

I think we would still attract good candidates. Some quite high-profile names were very visibly sniffing around just after Meadow let us back in to CH and our form was fairly poor. I know we're further down the line now, and those people may not have been so keen had the application been rejected, but I don't think we'd have been short of options. That is purely speculative, mind. I just feel we're in desperate need of change in the dugout. It's the same mistakes and the same scapegoating of players when something goes wrong. I just don't like it. I don't want to do something every weekend that doesn't give me much enjoyment anymore.

Ho hum. I'll watch on with interest.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 7, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Absolutely - I get the stadium situation has made things difficult, and my original post sounds more scathing on the Directors than originally intended.
> 
> Personally, I don't think Gavin would have survived last season had it not been for a global pandemic. That's the bit I find frustrating.
> 
> ...



I have some similar frustrations, for example it felt like the reasons for poor performances on the pitch/ results we’re so glaringly obvious last season. 4-7 Team changes every week, players coming and going regularly and no apparent tactic left me disappointed, and I had the feeling that with a surplus of cash due to a return of 2500+ crowds Gavin had the finances to try and fix the problems by spending on perceived better players. The core of our team (CM and CB’s were changed regularly) and we could not establish any sort of form, picking up the occasional win.

Our first season in the National South was far more exciting and although we battled all of the odds we finished strongly in the latter half of the season, hitting form when there were few team changes.

Every season is different and if Rose learns from the mistakes of last season (whether they are the ones I highlighted above or different) I suspect we can establish ourselves as tough opposition at this level. I’m not going to let a disappointing campaign put me off, it’s all part of this incredible journey after all!


----------



## Noss (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 8, 2020)

Noss said:


>




Shame that. Thought there was a really good no. 10 there.

I should think the odds on Ijaha signing for Dartford are fairly high, as well.


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 8, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Nothing to do with them not winning. I've been there week in, week out throughout seasons when we've been no better than average, when we've been relegated. The suggestion that I'm throwing my toys out the pram because we're not bulldozing our way through the division is completely unfair.



R I am not questioning your loyalty. Mistakes were made last season and should not be repeated! We had two high profile players injured for the whole season too. I predict GR & JK will have us mid table or better by the end of this season. When they do I'll be happy we didn't make a change. I am missing football on Saturdays and look forward to chatting with you at the first game.


----------



## Taper (Aug 8, 2020)

Aryan Tajbakhsh says he’s off too.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 8, 2020)

Taper said:


> Aryan Tajbakhsh says he’s off too.


We're not going down the pub


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 8, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Absolutely - I get the stadium situation has made things difficult, and my original post sounds more scathing on the Directors than originally intended.
> 
> Personally, I don't think Gavin would have survived last season had it not been for a global pandemic. That's the bit I find frustrating.
> 
> I think we would still attract good candidates. *Some quite high-profile names were very visibly sniffing around just after Meadow let us back in to CH and our form was fairly poor.* I know we're further down the line now, and those people may not have been so keen had the application been rejected, but I don't think we'd have been short of options. That is purely speculative, mind. I just feel we're in desperate need of change in the dugout. It's the same mistakes and the same scapegoating of players when something goes wrong. I just don't like it. I don't want to do something every weekend that doesn't give me much enjoyment anymore.


I'm very suspicious of these managers who like to turn up to remind everyone they're available.  If indeed any of them were hoping to put themselves in the frame for a possible vacancy I suspect they assumed all our troubles were over the moment we were allowed back home and that we immediately had a much bigger budget.  I wouldn't be surprised if they were also some of the same people who were advising players not to sign for us while we were locked out and telling everyone the club was about to go bust.

When there is a change of manager, whenever that next happens, I'm sure we'll be very well placed to choose from a large number of candidates.  However let's remember we may have to operate with a far smaller playing budget this season.  Two seasons ago our wage bill was "about average for the division" according to Gavin Rose in a video interview.  Median budget for the division was £250k per season according to Ben Clasper addressing a supporters forum.  So that's about £6,000 a week for the 40/42 week part time season.  For the season just ended we switched to a full time training regime and were told that we needed an average crowd of 2,100 to cover the team budget.  I can't believe we were paying less than £10,000 a week to employ a squad of around twenty players full time, though I'm guessing it wouldn't have been much more than that.  All reports and rumours regarding pandemic measures suggest that our ground capacity may be restricted to not much more than a quarter of what we needed to cover last season's budget, and half at the absolute most if we're lucky, i.e. 500-1,000.  Most other clubs either won't be severely affected by reduced capacity because they get smaller crowds and/or have larger grounds, and most of them seem to have some sort of benefactor/sponsor.  (Although some clubs may have other problems we don't have if they were already struggling with debts, or if benefactors and sponsors have been hit by the pandemic and are no longer in a position to subsidise them.)  Unless we can get some sort of sponsorship to plug the hole our job suddenly doesn't look quite so sexy to any prospective new manager who may have been eyeing it up before the pandemic.  

Of course the planning decision regarding the ground redevelopment makes us look a very attractive club to work for in the longer term, but right now we aren't especially well placed to be thinking in terms of a promotion push from where I'm looking, regardless of who the manager is.  I'm very concerned that there's been so little information on players remaining or joining for next season.  Last season we seemed to spend money poorly on too many players who didn't deliver, then kept bringing in more players who weren't really an upgrade on those who were already here.  We ended up with a very large squad (several of whom were farmed out on loan) and kept chopping an changing our selection too frequently.  The season was obviously a total write off but it worries me that several of the younger players who seemed to have potential to grow and improve with us that are reported to have left so far.  I'm assuming the whole full time training regime will have to be scrapped and that we'll be operating with a budget more similar to what we had when we were promoted.  I just hope Gavin will be able to pull together a competitive squad that punches its weight, because we always seem to fare worse when we start a new season with mostly new players.

*Updated comings and goings  *(Well, goings)

Unconfirmed:
*Lionel Ainsworth
Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes
Tom Chambers 
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards 
Charlie Grainger
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha
David Kuagica
Marvin McCoy
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana
Maliq Morris 
Shamir Mullings
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Nathan Smith
Jamie Splatt 
Quade Taylor
Dominic Vose
Lewis White *

Loans expired:
*Reise Allassani
Jesse Debrah*

Departures:
*Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)
Nyren Clunis
Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)
Kieran Monlouis
Aryan Tajbakhsh*


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 13, 2020)

Preston is next to leave


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 13, 2020)

Sip that on a beach


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 14, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Preston is next to leave



Gutted obvs, but was he not operating in a coaching capacity last season? Does this mean that the club can't afford this going forward, or does he want to be playing regularly again? Anyway best of luck to him & thanks for the memory's
.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2020)

Lucy Fur said:


> Gutted obvs, but was he not operating in a coaching capacity last season? Does this mean that the club can't afford this going forward, or does he want to be playing regularly again? Anyway best of luck to him & thanks for the memory'


I believe he had a player-coach role and he was out on loan with Cheshunt at the time of the lockdown. Charlie Grainger was the established first choice by then, although looking at the other departures I wouldn't be surprised if he leaves too. (I think Preston and Charlie live at Harlow and Enfield respectively.)

We had one of the biggest budgets in the division last season and we're going to be hit harder than anyone else by reduced capacity limits, so I think it's fairly clear that we'll be forced to recruit cheaper and more local players until we're able to fill the ground again on matchdays.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 14, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I believe he had a player-coach role and he was out on loan with Cheshunt at the time of the lockdown. Charlie Grainger was the established first choice by then, although looking at the other departures I wouldn't be surprised if he leaves too. (I think Preston and Charlie live at Harlow and Enfield respectively.)
> 
> We had one of the biggest budgets in the division last season and we're going to be hit harder than anyone else by reduced capacity limits, so I think it's fairly clear that we'll be forced to recruit cheaper and more local players until we're able to fill the ground again on matchdays.


I'm sure you're right, so putting on my glass half full beer goggles, maybe "cheaper more local" might be a return to the values some might think the club has lacked of late. Next season is going to be interesting.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 14, 2020)

Also, without wanting to poke Moroccan Sunset a reduced budget might see Gavin rose come back into favour with some


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 14, 2020)

Lucy Fur said:


> Also, without wanting to poke Moroccan Sunset a reduced budget might see Gavin rose come back into favour with some



In all honesty, I think he does miles better with a reduced budget. The two seasons he's been given a good budget (last season and the Ryan Moss season) have been ugly to say the least.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 14, 2020)

Agree totally,


Moroccan Sunset said:


> In all honesty, I think he does miles better with a reduced budget. The two seasons he's been given a good budget (last season and the Ryan Moss season) have been ugly to say the least.


 Agree totally, maybe C19 will be his saving grace.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 14, 2020)

Agree totally,


Moroccan Sunset said:


> In all honesty, I think he does miles better with a reduced budget. The two seasons he's been given a good budget (last season and the Ryan Moss season) have been ugly to say the least.


 Agree totally, maybe C19 will be his saving grace.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 14, 2020)

Lucy Fur said:


> Agree totally,
> 
> Agree totally, maybe C19 will be his saving grace.



I think it definitely has been. I can't believe that he would have survived the summer if it wasn't for C19.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 18, 2020)

Lewis White has been turning out for Carshalton in their pre-season games so maybe he has joined them permanently.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 21, 2020)

SLP article on Preston's departure:









						Exclusive: Preston Edwards on tough decision to leave Dulwich Hamlet
					

Preston Edwards has explained his decision to leave Dulwich Hamlet is because he wants to spend more time with his young family. The goalkeeper, 30, had five years with the South London club and wa…




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 21, 2020)

Think that's a story that will be replicated across a lot of non league, with players signing for clubs nearer home as pay cuts hit and they have to get other jobs. Ade Yusuff is a teaching assistant, for example, and went from us to Dover in the league above. He's now at Cray Valley Paper Mills as I think he lives in Sidcup or Bexleyheath.  Thanks to Preston for his great service to the club and hope he continues to enjoy his football and family.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 21, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> SLP article on Preston's departure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Preston Edwards has explained his decision to leave Dulwich Hamlet is because he wants to'

Well that's alright then.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 21, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Think that's a story that will be replicated across a lot of non league. Ade Yusuff is a teaching assistant for example. Thanks to Preston for his great service to the club and hope he continues to enjoy his football and family.


Yes, I'm sure the question of balancing work and family commitments will cause a lot of players to re-evaluate their footballing situation.  It's also an indication that, despite being "full time" with the daytime training sessions last season, we simply don't appear to be in a position to pay players enough that they feel they don't need to have any other employment.  I think every player without e3xception whose was profiled in last season's programme had other employment of some sort.  I would imagine a lot of players would rather just keep a fairly steady day job and train part time in the evenings, which means the "full time" club at our level probably misses out on a lot of decent signings, so very much swings and roundabouts despite the apparent advantage of training for longer hours during the day.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks like he's off to Brentwood


----------



## Nivag (Aug 22, 2020)

I heard they guaranteed him a parking space.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 22, 2020)

Nivag said:


> I heard they guaranteed him a parking space.


Should be plenty to choose from with their attendances. 

I think they have a new owner who was talking big about investment and promotion.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 22, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Should be plenty to choose from with their attendances.
> 
> I think they have a new owner who was talking big about investment and promotion.



Not a chap named Glenn, is he? Lots of tattoos? Sniffs a lot? Likes murials?


----------



## Son of Roy (Aug 22, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Not a chap named Glenn, is he? Lots of tattoos? Sniffs a lot? Likes murials?


Buys all of the non league clubs in Essex and forms Essex United. Makes his son captain etc. Essex champions twenty years running. No more #Rickerty


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 23, 2020)

Not a player but Dacey has left the coaching team for next season


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2020)

List of players confirmed leaving just gone up here: Dulwich Departures

New signing a day for the next 8 days (at least) via twitter/FB/website..


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 24, 2020)

getting rid of most of the first team then......

To be fair many performances last season make me not surprised.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 24, 2020)

YTC said:


> New signing a day for the next 8 days (at least) via twitter/FB/website..



Everyday at 1pm for the next week, apparently, which seems a touch overly dramatic, especially as most clubs at our level have been communicating regularly with their supporters for weeks whilst we've had near silence.

If the first announcement is Danny Mills celebrating the second year of his contract with a symbolic re-signing ceremony, I shall be most sad.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2020)

We know Danny Mills has another season.  There's still a fair nucleus of players not accounted for, so presumably most of these (at least those who were regulars) have been invited to stay.

*Updated*

Confirmed:
*Jesse Debrah (from Millwall)
Danny Mills*

Unconfirmed:
*Lionel Ainsworth
Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes
Tom Chambers 
Charlie Grainger
David Kuagica
Jeffrey Monakana
Maliq Morris 
Shamir Mullings
Nathan Smith
Jamie Splatt 
Quade Taylor*

Loans expired:
*Reise Allassani*

Departures:
*Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)
Nyren Clunis (Carshalton Athletic)
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards (Brentwood Town)
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha
Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)
Marvin McCoy
Kieran Monlouis
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Aryan Tajbakhsh
Dominic Vose
Lewis White (Carshalton Athletic)*


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 24, 2020)

I reckon the first signing will be Trialist A


----------



## A Trialist (Aug 24, 2020)

👀


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Everyday at 1pm for the next week, apparently, which seems a touch overly dramatic, especially as most clubs at our level have been communicating regularly with their supporters for weeks whilst we've had near silence.
> 
> If the first announcement is Danny Mills celebrating the second year of his contract with a symbolic re-signing ceremony, I shall be most sad.



Sorry If you don't like the way we've decided to announce players, thought it might make it slightly more enjoyable over the next week or so, as I've stated elsewhere there's been a lot going on behind the scenes at the club and although lots of other clubs have been signing players for ages and announcing them straight away, we try and tie up everyone leaving before we announce anyone new.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 24, 2020)

Couple of Departures I’m sad about, thought Jack Connors was a classy left back with excellent delivery and ultimately had more in his locker than Nathan Smith. Vose had some excellent performances in the latter half of the season, added energy to the team and worked a lot harder for the midfield than when he first joined. Hunte was a great option as an attacking midfield and adapted very quickly to playing more central rather than on the wings.

Hopefully will get a couple of experienced players in to replace the likes of Smith, Orlu and Ijaha. And of course Allassani will re-sign!


----------



## bkbk (Aug 24, 2020)

Is this legit or Twitter 'bant'?


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 24, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Is this legit or Twitter 'bant'?




You score one goal on the telle and suddenly you think you are the second coming...


----------



## bkbk (Aug 24, 2020)

It's really no wonder we were shit if C.Smith was our second top scorer last time out.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 24, 2020)

He was third but Ade Yusuf was second so i'm guessing he's taking Ade out of the conversation as he left halfway through the season


----------



## bkbk (Aug 24, 2020)

It's really no wonder we were shit if A.Yusuff was our second top scorer last time out.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Is this legit or Twitter 'bant'?



I don't suppose the decision was made 6 months ago.  He must have realised his contract was up 8 weeks ago and he hadn't been offered a new one.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes I'd take it all with a pinch of salt but I'd hope at least a conversation was had at some point.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 24, 2020)

YTC said:


> Sorry If you don't like the way we've decided to announce players, thought it might make it slightly more enjoyable over the next week or so, as I've stated elsewhere there's been a lot going on behind the scenes at the club and although lots of other clubs have been signing players for ages and announcing them straight away, we try and tie up everyone leaving before we announce anyone new.



Not for one moment doubting there's been a lot going on, and understand the club wants to make sure the departures are handled as they see fit - but now that's done, there's a chance to fill the void in communications. I'm sure plenty will enjoy gradual announcements, could well be that I'm in the minority on that.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 24, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Yes I'd take it all with a pinch of salt but I'd hope at least a conversation was had at some point.



Apparently not.


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2020)

Disappointed with the above from Christian. He was told in March that he wouldn't be needed in writing but that his contract would be paid in full to the end of the season.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 24, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Everyday at 1pm for the next week, apparently, which seems a touch overly dramatic, especially as most clubs at our level have been communicating regularly with their supporters for weeks whilst we've had near silence.
> 
> If the first announcement is Danny Mills celebrating the second year of his contract with a symbolic re-signing ceremony, I shall be most sad.



So you're annoyed that our club has not communicated regularly, and now you are annoyed that they will be saving up news so they can communicate regularly?

It must be so frustrating to be a volunteer doing work for the club, in and around paid work, and have to read stuff like this?!


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 24, 2020)

Debrah is the first confirmed


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> So you're annoyed that our club has not communicated regularly, and now you are annoyed that they will be saving up news so they can communicate regularly?
> 
> It must be so frustrating to be a volunteer doing work for the club, in and around paid work, and have to read stuff like this?!



Patience is a virtue, as is chain smoking while refreshing twitter.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 24, 2020)

Great to see Jesse back. A player very much on the up.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 24, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> So you're annoyed that our club has not communicated regularly, and now you are annoyed that they will be saving up news so they can communicate regularly?
> 
> It must be so frustrating to be a volunteer doing work for the club, in and around paid work, and have to read stuff like this?!



My frustration is that there's been little or no communication from the club concerning the new season for some weeks, unlike a lot of other clubs - regular, irregular or otherwise.

The barrier to communicating on players coming in was dealing with departures in the manner preferred by the club. That barrier has now been removed, so the method of making that information available is now down to choice. Following that period where no communication was made, I now find that chosen method to be frustrating - others will no doubt find it enjoyable.

And on the second point - I don't underestimate or undervalue the immense efforts and time put in by volunteers, but equally I'd hope the club would welcome reasonable opinions being expressed. If they see and don't agree with my opinion, they can ignore it - that's entirely their prerogative, and one they're absolutely entitled to.


----------



## YTC (Aug 24, 2020)

I hear you Dave, we felt not only that we should stick to what we normally do, but with such uncertainty (and lets be fair, a pretty flimsy step 3-7 re start protocol) about when/how we'll be returning we didn't have much to say, WFC have been getting some great coverage though and Stadium was a big big effort from all involved.

Hope the more regular comms resumption is welcome!


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 24, 2020)

YTC said:


> I hear you Dave, we felt not only that we should stick to what we normally do, but with such uncertainty (and lets be fair, a pretty flimsy step 3-7 re start protocol) about when/how we'll be returning we didn't have much to say, WFC have been getting some great coverage though and Stadium was a big big effort from all involved.
> 
> Hope the more regular comms resumption is welcome!



Thank you, I appreciate that, and please don't take anything I've said as suggesting the incredible effort and commitment from everyone involved in the club isn't appreciated - I'm absolutely aware that without that there wouldn't be a club for me to get frustrated with!

And Jesse Debrah was well worth the wait!


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 24, 2020)

YTC said:


> Disappointed with the above from Christian. He was told in March that he wouldn't be needed in writing but that his contract would be paid in full to the end of the season.


No great loss anyway.


----------



## cambelt (Aug 24, 2020)

Not sad to see any of those players go. Clunis being the exception obviously.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 24, 2020)

RabbleLevi said:


> Couple of Departures I’m sad about, thought Jack Connors was a classy left back with excellent delivery and ultimately had more in his locker than Nathan Smith. Vose had some excellent performances in the latter half of the season, added energy to the team and worked a lot harder for the midfield than when he first joined. Hunte was a great option as an attacking midfield and adapted very quickly to playing more central rather than on the wings.
> 
> Hopefully will get a couple of experienced players in to replace the likes of Smith, Orlu and Ijaha. And of course Allassani will re-sign!



Agree with you on Connors - Vose won't be missed for me. Hunte was great when he signed at first but wasn't the same after getting clobbered by that oaf from Woking in the last game of the season before last. 

I think Christian Smith is a good player and the manner of those communications suggests the dressing room wasn't great last season - as many of us on here have suspected. 

Delighted Jesse has joined up as he is clearly a young man of ability and this is a good signing by the club.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 24, 2020)

Edited cos I got that completely wrong


----------



## EDC (Aug 24, 2020)

Why day does Dipo get announced ?


----------



## scousedom (Aug 24, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> We know Danny Mills has another season.  There's still a fair nucleus of players not accounted for, so presumably most of these (at least those who were regulars) have been invited to stay.
> 
> *Updated*
> 
> ...



On the basis there are 7 more announcements, can it be assumed that they are in addition to the 12 Unconfirmed on that list? That would make 21 in total (given 2 confirmed). Sounds about right. 

I’ll be honest, I’m mainly worried about the keeper position. The thought of having to explain to an obsessed three year old that Charlie Grainger has left is giving me sleepless nights and I’m not sure I can cope with the stress of a week of 1pm countdowns to find out if it’s true.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

Today's new singing certainly brings plenty of experience:









						Dulwich Hamlet announce deal for former Fulham, Southend and Swindon Town man
					

Dulwich Hamlet have signed Michael Timlin. The South Londoner, 35, joins from Ebbsfleet United and will also join the National League South club’s academy as a coach. Timlin started his caree…




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 25, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Today's new singing certainly brings plenty of experience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The new Kargbo.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 25, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Today's new singing certainly brings plenty of experience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is very promising. Has played at a reasonably High level and gradually moved down the leagues presumably due to age. Only played a handful of games last season for Stevenage but the season before he was a regular starter in league two. Career stats and apps show he has an abundance of experience. Could be a great signing and he will have a part to play behind the scenes with youth. Very happy with this bit of business.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 25, 2020)

Left footed too (I think) so should add a bit of balance to the midfield. Feel we've missed that in recent seasons. Top of my head I cant think of a central midfield player we've had that was particularly adept with that foot since Beaney. You could possibly throw Ferguson into that category maybe.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 25, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Left footed too (I think) so should add a bit of balance to the midfield. Feel we've missed that in recent seasons. Top of my head I cant think of a central midfield player we've had that was particlarly adept with that foot since Beaney. You could possibly throw Ferguson into that category maybe.



Having a left footed CB and CM in any team is a huge plus. Although I here he is very good with both feet.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 25, 2020)

“An extremely hard decision” as Timlin moves on
					

Michael Timlin will not be returning to the Kuflink Stadium for the 2020/21 season as he moves on to take up “the only option that would have seen me leave Ebbsfleet”. The 35-year-old midfielder says he would have doubtless agreed terms with the Fleet but for another opportunity he couldn’t...




					www.ebbsfleetunited.co.uk
				






> The 35-year-old midfielder says he would have doubtless agreed terms with the Fleet but for another opportunity he couldn’t refuse – and even then it was a major decision for him.
> 
> “It was an extremely hard decision and I want to make absolutely clear I don’t say that lightly,” Timlin told the Fleet website. “I don’t want people to think I’m leaving for any reason other than it’s a personal opportunity for me, an option that was on the table for about a year but when I was playing at a higher level, I didn’t think I’d get it. It’s not something I can say too much about at the moment but it involves linking up with someone I’ve known since I was young and were it not for this, I’d have been an Ebbsfleet player.



Sounds like he's going to be fairly commited to the Hamlet.


----------



## scousedom (Aug 25, 2020)

Could the Hamlet do this...? Realise perhaps a bit late for this batch of transfers. But what an idea.


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 25, 2020)

It seems we've lost nearly all of last year's regular starters. I'm sad to see Connors, Chapman and Kearney go. I think they all have a lot to offer. Also, immensely sad to see Nyren leave but I think he's become much less effective in the last 2 years and a change might do him good. We all know that when Gavin makes mass changes the team often struggles, so I really hope he gets it right this time and brings in some quality players who can gel quickly. Really hope Grainger stays and it's great we have Danny for another year. Curious that we appear to be retaining so many 'fringe' players at the moment. Perhaps Gavin is cutting his wage bill and focusing on using more youngsters this season? Or maybe some of the squad players will depart too?


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd imagine that cutting the wage bill isn't exactly optional given the circumstances...


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2020)

NPDHFC said:


> I'd imagine that cutting the wage bill isn't exactly optional given the circumstances...


Yes, we went from about £6k a week in the first National South season with all the uncertainty over the ground to what can't have been much short of double that last season, and largely wasted it. I guess (hope) we're now back to around  £6k a week again, possibly lower, which clearly precludes a full time regime. 

Frankly I just want to see entertaining football. Not too fussed about league position. I remember great seasons under Frank Murphy and Dave Garland finishing halfway.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 25, 2020)

Swindon supporting mate of mine rated Timlin, box to box midfielder with a goal in him. As long as he still has the legs (or can spray it around like Pirlo), and doesn't think he's above the level, could be a good head to have around


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 25, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Swindon supporting mate of mine rated Timlin, box to box midfielder with a goal in him. As long as he still has the legs (or can spray it around like Pirlo), and doesn't think he's above the level, could be a good head to have around


Timlin will be an excellent voice in the dressing room, regardless of whether he is made captain or not he will give his all. Just before the start of last season I went to watch training to get some interviews, he was training that day, and despite not being a Hamlet player, he was tearing into players when they weren’t pulling their weight or doing things right. Had a confrontation with Orlu over something and wouldn’t let it go, ten minutes later there were still arguing and players had to step in.

I am hoping he will have the same impact on whatever squad of players we have as Gavin Tomlin did in his first season in 16-17, lots of experience, great awareness on the pitch and oozing quality of a higher level player


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s a good thing to cause such arguments?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 26, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> It’s a good thing to cause such arguments?


If from passion, then yes


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 26, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> It’s a good thing to cause such arguments?


Kevin James seemed to play that role effectively for many years in a winning team. 

Clearly it needs to be done with discretion and a sense of perspective. You don't want someone destroying inexperienced or less confident players who need coaxing to achieve their potential.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Kevin James seemed to play that role effectively for many years in a winning team.
> 
> Clearly it needs to be done with discretion and a sense of perspective. You don't want someone destroying inexperienced or less confident players who need coaxing to achieve their potential.



James making Luke Wanadio cry at a mid-season friendly away at East Grinstead still haunts me...


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 26, 2020)

Today's announcement is Quade staying - which is obviously excellent news.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Kevin James seemed to play that role effectively for many years in a winning team.
> 
> Clearly it needs to be done with discretion and a sense of perspective. You don't want someone destroying inexperienced or less confident players who need coaxing to achieve their potential.



Orlu was an experienced pro though...and perhaps not the most successful signing of last year...As you say it needs to be done in the right way and to realise that some people need the arm around the shoulder rather than the boot up the arse.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 26, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Today's announcement is Quade staying - which is obviously excellent news.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 26, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Orlu was an experienced pro though...and perhaps not the most successful signing of last year...As you say it needs to be done in the right way and to realise that some people need the arm around the shoulder rather than the boot up the arse.



I think it's about setting standards and being accountable. If the less experienced or less confident players see the more experienced or more confident players not putting the effort in or not being held accountable, that can start to filter through a team and become acceptable behaviour - there has to be a consequence if the expected standards aren't met (noting that standards should be judged individually not necessarily collectively), and in the right context that consequence is sometimes that unacceptability being pointed out.

And it just so happens that in football, that sometimes manifests in Kevin James making Luke Wanadio cry.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 26, 2020)

Nivag said:


>




That goal against Chippenham _**chef's kiss*_*


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 26, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Orlu was an experienced pro though...and perhaps not the most successful signing of last year...As you say it needs to be done in the right way and to realise that some people need the arm around the shoulder rather than the boot up the arse.



Taj season before had fantastic vocal impact. Yelled at players for being out position. Gave Clunis hell in a handful of games I saw. Had a great impact on the team, we had a tidy top half finish and great run of form towards the end.

I like players that make sure other players aren’t bigger than the club. Feet firmly on the ground!

Quade a great signing and the first name on the team sheet for me. Need to get another CB in, build a partnership and be be played consistently.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Aug 26, 2020)

RabbleLevi said:


> Quade a great signing and the first name on the team sheet for me. Need to get another CB in, build a partnership and be be played consistently.



I hope we play Quade midfield this season, he's miles better there and always has been. It's been said a million times before, but it was Palace that moved him to that position/full back. He becomes a completely different player when in midfield.

Ideally, I'd like a left footed centre half partnering Debrah as it just gives so much more balance, helps to move the ball much quicker and things can be done in one movement. As seen in previous years, when we've had Chambers, Pinnock and before that Gonsalves playing there! Christian Smith played there last year, but for me wasn't a defender.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 26, 2020)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> I hope we play Quade midfield this season, he's miles better there and always has been. It's been said a million times before, but it was Palace that moved him to that position/full back. He becomes a completely different player when in midfield.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like a left footed centre half partnering Debrah as it just gives so much more balance, helps to move the ball much quicker and things can be done in one movement. As seen in previous years, when we've had Chambers, Pinnock and before that Gonsalves playing there! Christian Smith played there last year, but for me wasn't a defender.


Agree with all of that. I thought Christian Smith did a job but Chambers would have been better. Quade should be at half back for me.

I''m delighted Quade is staying but I'd hoped the 8 signings in 8 days would be 8 new signings, with more than a dozen departures already confirmed.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> half back



More of a rugby man?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 26, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> More of a rugby man?


No, just old school football man: full backs, half backs, forwards. Holding midfielders are half backs in my vernacular. No strikers, sweepers, false nines or "assists" for me.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> No, just old school football man: full backs, half backs, forwards. Holding midfielders are half backs in my vernacular. No strikers, sweepers, false nines or "assists" for me.


I’ll give you an updated assists list every week this year PP


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 26, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Orlu was an experienced pro though...and perhaps not the most successful signing of last year...As you say it needs to be done in the right way and to realise that some people need the arm around the shoulder rather than the boot up the arse.



Completely agree. For me James overstepped the mark on some occasions. I remember seeing him bawl Nyren out on a semi-regular basis and thinking Clunis doesn't seem like the sort of person who needs cutting down to size. You need a drill sergeant in there, but they have to adjust how they communicate depending on who they're talking to.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 26, 2020)

Squad continues to strengthen with arrival of international midfielder - Horsham Football Club
					






					www.horshamfc.co.uk
				




Monlouis has signed for Horsham.


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 26, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Completely agree. For me James overstepped the mark on some occasions. I remember seeing him bawl Nyren out on a semi-regular basis and thinking Clunis doesn't seem like the sort of person who needs cutting down to size. You need a drill sergeant in there, but they have to adjust how they communicate depending on who they're talking to.



There's a big difference between slagging someone off and strongly encouraging them. One comes out of sheer frustration and puts people down, the other motivates and leads them to be their best self.


----------



## EDC (Aug 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> No, just old school football man: full backs, half backs, forwards. Holding midfielders are half backs in my vernacular. No strikers, sweepers, false nines or "assists" for me.


 I thought I was alone, double pivot's and regista's, my arse.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 26, 2020)

EDC said:


> I thought I was alone, double pivot's and regista's, my arse.



Don’t forgot ‘Big breath’: Inside forwards, Outside forwards, Defensive wingers, Wingbacks, Defensive wingbacks (contradictory), Mezzala’s, Carrilero’s, Anchormen, Playmakers, Deep lying playmakers, Trequatrista, Inverted wingers, Target man, Target woman, Defensive forward, Attacking forward and striker...breathe


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 27, 2020)

pinknblue said:


> There's a big difference between slagging someone off and strongly encouraging them. One comes out of sheer frustration and puts people down, the other motivates and leads them to be their best self.



One of the things that's always surprised me about footballers is how completely fine they are with being shrieked and bawled at by their colleagues or manager as part of their normal working lives. I doubt I'd find it even remotely motivational if it was to happen to me, but I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## Taper (Aug 27, 2020)

Jordan Higgs incoming from Bromley. Aaron Barnes retained.









						Ex-Southend midfielder and former Millwall defender sign - Dulwich Hamlet boss discusses rebuilding work - Southwark News
					

Players' contracts will start from the first day of the 2020-21 season




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## bkbk (Aug 27, 2020)

Glad we kept Barnes. Think he had a difficult period last season but he was pretty exciting in the early stages. Hope he can regain some confidence.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 27, 2020)

Barnes lost a bit of confidence but you can see there's a player there, and has got a goal or two in him as well. His pace will be an asset. Playing Left Back didn't help him all that much either, but was part of a strategy to cover for Orlu being incredibly slow that also saw Chapman wasted at Right Back. 

Higgs looks like he's played quite a bit of football for a 23 year old and at a higher level with Bromley. Hopeful of this one.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Aug 27, 2020)

Interesting that he's opted to keep Barnes, as mentioned already he looked like a good steal early doors but as the season went on his confidence definitely took a knock. I'd like to see him play on the wing, great feet and really fast. I just don't think positionally he's that great as a full back, we got caught out and punished on occasions where he was so high last year. 

Higgs is good, one year older than me so I remember seeing him play academy games for Bromley and he's made 150+ apps for their first team since. He's really versatile but I should imagine he'll play somewhere in midfield for us.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2020)

Barnes is today's official announcement by the club. (Presumably Higgs is tomorrow's but the Southwark News has jumped the gun!)

Barnes is definitely a prospect and has a decent all round game, possibly better as a wing back or even a winger rather than a full back. Higgs has been a fairly regular starter for Bromley for four seasons, although not so frequently last season.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 27, 2020)

Love Aaron's dad. Don't be kicking his boy on the floor while he's about.


----------



## YTC (Aug 27, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Love Aaron's dad. Don't be kicking his boy on the floor while he's about.



Honestly the first thing I thought of. Uncle Albert, absolute legend.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Love Aaron's dad. Don't be kicking his boy on the floor while he's about.


That Havant defender was undoubtedly the biggest arse of last season across all three games against us, beginning with overreacting to mild verbals from the terraces within a few minutes of the start of the first meeting. He was sent off once for denying Mills a clear scoring opportunity and lucky not to be sent off on both other occasions, for kicking Barnes and for a bad foul on Mills.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 27, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> That Havant defender was undoubtedly the biggest arse of last season across all three games against us, beginning with overreacting to mild verbals from the terraces within a few minutes of the start of the first meeting. He was sent off once for denying Mills a clear scoring opportunity and lucky not to be sent off on both other occasions, for kicking Barnes and for a bad foul on Mills.


There's a trio of them at Havant and, aside from the way they play the game, they are all instantly identifiable by their actual very big arses. Was an absolute pleasure to watch them throw it away against Dartford in the playoffs, with the obvious downside of having to play them again this season.

Most unlikeable team since that Sammy Moore Concorde side.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> There's a trio of them at Havant and, aside from the way they play the game, they are all instantly identifiable by their actual very big arses. Was an absolute pleasure to watch them throw it away against Dartford in the playoffs, with the obvious downside of having to play them again this season.
> 
> Most unlikeable team since that Sammy Moore Concorde side.


Yes, Simon Walton was the prime arse. I don't recall the names of the other two. And now they've added Moussa Diarrhoea, the giant ox from Woking who crocked Connor Hunte, to their array of arses.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 27, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Glad we kept Barnes. Think he had a difficult period last season but he was pretty exciting in the early stages. Hope he can regain some confidence.



Completely agree. Why we insisted on playing Barnes at left back when we had Connors and Smith is beyond me. Looked really uncomfortable playing there.

Think he's a cracking right back, though - Mills aside, Quade, Barnes and Monlouis were the three I really wanted us to keep. Hopefully he gets the no. 2 shirt for the whole season. I think he'll really blossom with a full season there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Completely agree. Why we insisted on playing Barnes at left back when we had Connors and Smith is beyond me. Looked really uncomfortable playing there.
> 
> Think he's a cracking right back, though - Mills aside, Quade, Barnes and Monlouis were the three I really wanted us to keep. Hopefully he gets the no. 2 shirt for the whole season. I think he'll really blossom with a full season there.


Under the circumstances I thought Chapman, who was often playing at right back when Barnes was at left back, would have been the better bet at left back simply because he's got a better left foot. Obviously you sometimes need to ask someone to fill an unfamiliar role but it really frustrates me how often we seem to end up with several players out of their best position at the same time. 

I'd like to have kept Monlouis too. Of the remaining unconfirmed players I'd also particularly like to keep Monakana; Grainger too, but you can usually find one decent goalkeeper from somewhere even on a tight budget.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Aug 27, 2020)

We’ve also signed Jordan Higgs from Bromley according to the Southwark News.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 27, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Under the circumstances I thought Chapman, who was often playing at right back when Barnes was at left back, would have been the better bet at left back simply because he's got a better left foot. Obviously you sometimes need to ask someone to fill an unfamiliar role but it really frustrates me how often we seem to end up with several players out of their best position at the same time.
> 
> I'd like to have kept Monlouis too. Of the remaining unconfirmed players I'd also particularly like to keep Monakana; Grainger too, but you can usually find one decent goalkeeper from somewhere even on a tight budget.



Jeffrey Monakana is unplayable on his day: consistency is his issue. However I understand he's from Tulse Hill so being local might help! Monlouis never seemed to get a fair crack of the whip - shipped out on loan to Margate very early, played well on his return against Chelmsford, then quickly out the side again. Particularly when other players contributed very little and continually retained their place in the side.

Grainger is a bloody superb goalie and I really hope we can keep him. Ainsworth too, a lot of quality and experience there.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 28, 2020)

Taper said:


> Jordan Higgs incoming from Bromley. Aaron Barnes retained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Higgs is today's announcement.



Would appear he had some injuries last season, but this video from his time at Bromley looks very tidy indeed.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 28, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> However I understand he's from Tulse Hill so being local might help



He's from Tottenham. Broadwater Farm.

But I too hope he stays for this season


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 28, 2020)

Entirely unverified, and therefore firmly in the category of wild speculation, but seen mention on their forum that a Nathan Smith scored for Welling in their friendly against Aveley on Tuesday.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 28, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Entirely unverified, and therefore firmly in the category of wild speculation, but seen mention on their forum that a Nathan Smith scored for Welling in their friendly against Aveley on Tuesday.



Just keep an eye on Welling's team if you want to see a lots of familiar names.Smith and Ainsworth were definitely there in early pre season.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 28, 2020)

liamdhfc said:


> Just keep an eye on Welling's team if you want to see a lots of familiar names.Smith and Ainsworth were definitely there in early pre season.



Are they joining Dipo and Tony Cook in the ex-Hamlet crew there? (Plus when we played down there in the winter Sanchez Ming was at RB IIRC, but it was cold and a bloody awful game)


----------



## bkbk (Aug 28, 2020)

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/aveley/photos/953999/24819281.html
		


Images from the Welling game last night. Ainsworth and Smith involved plus old faces Dipo, Cook.

Ming has signed on again with Dartford I believe.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 28, 2020)

liamdhfc said:


> Just keep an eye on Welling's team if you want to see a lots of familiar names.Smith and Ainsworth were definitely there in early pre season.


Almost as if Smith knew he wasn't with us anymore.


----------



## jezmond (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m disappointed to hear we won’t be retaining Nathan Smith or Ainsworth, I thought Smith was particularly good defensively last season and could possibly have done a job at CB if needed. I guess ultimately these two were probably quite high earners given their league pedigrees.


----------



## johnny clash (Aug 28, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Almost as if Smith knew he wasn't with us anymore.



different Smith though.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 28, 2020)

The club was not in a position to offer players out of contract any new terms at the end of last season so they were welcome to look elsewhere to secure their futures. Obviously the club will also have to operate on a much reduced budget because of the business model it operates. That means many players may not fit into the budget.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 28, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Entirely unverified, and therefore firmly in the category of wild speculation, but seen mention on their forum that a Nathan Smith scored for Welling in their friendly against Aveley on Tuesday.



Good job we got him and Dempsey in for that Carlisle game. Dempsey probably can't even remember playing for us and Smith's gone before the start of the next season.

Quade's a more forgiving man than I am.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 28, 2020)

johnny clash said:


> different Smith though.


Diffferent Smiths for different...needs.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 28, 2020)

johnny clash said:


> different Smith though.


An excellent point. I'm slightly obsessing about where C.Smith is going to bowl up.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 28, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> An excellent point. I'm slightly obsessing about where C.Smith is going to bowl up.


He might have been even higher in our goalscoring charts if he hadn't lost the penalty taker role by blasting one against the crossbar in the pre-season game with Spurs. 

Ultimately he wasn't as good as the bloke he replaced, Michael Chambers, in a bigger budget team. I'd still take him ahead of Ijaha as a holding midfielder though.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 29, 2020)

Lewis White has stayed on for this season


----------



## bkbk (Aug 29, 2020)

Happy that we have retained Lewis, though it's seemed tricky to reintegrate players who have gone out on loan and played regularly. Think he has a load of talent but it's about putting it together and building confidence again. Looks like he was starting to do that in his spell at Carshalton prior to the break, getting on the scoresheet regularly.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 29, 2020)

I like Lewis but he can be very inconsistent. I think he only had a few good games for us last season but hopefully he can get a good run of games and chip in with some goals and assists


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 29, 2020)

The times Lewis did play last season he looked desperately short on self belief. There's a lot of pace and skill in him, but he really needs a couple of goals at our level to cement it. It's an important season for him this year. I'll be honest if it was down to purely budget I'd rather have kept Kearney though.

Given the usual standard of my football and motorcycle racing predictions though, Lewis will probably get a bundle of goals.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 30, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> The times Lewis did play last season he looked desperately short on self belief.


I think this is the key. There's not too much doubt about his technical quality; he's also one of those lads who would have been told "sorry son, you're too small" 30 or 40 years ago, but that's not such an obstacle these days. 

There were a couple of games shortly before he went out on loan when he was very close to grabbing that elusive goal that might have boosted his confidence and self belief, but just didn't quite have the luck or composure at the crucial moment. 

The manager clearly has faith in him as a raw young player to offer him another season within a restricted budget and that's good enough for me right now.

No 1pm daily announcement of a new signing so far today.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks like Monakana is staying as he scored yesterday v Spurs U23s.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 30, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I think this is the key. There's not too much doubt about his technical quality; he's also one of those lads who would have been told "sorry son, you're too small" 30 or 40 years ago, but that's not such an obstacle these days.
> 
> There were a couple of games shortly before he went out on loan when he was very close to grabbing that elusive goal that might have boosted his confidence and self belief, but just didn't quite have the luck or composure at the crucial moment.
> 
> ...



He scored some nice goals at Carshalton and thats part of the reason why I am still quite high (perhaps overly) on him. Hoping he can hit the ground running when their new season kicks off. Would be interested to know how long he's with them for.

I have (rather sadly) placed the goals in the spoiler below. You get the feeling that he might have missed some of those in a Dulwich shirt earlier that season.



Spoiler


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 31, 2020)

Today's confirmed signing:


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 31, 2020)

Was he the one who made his debut at Wealdstone away


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 31, 2020)

That's him


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 31, 2020)

bkbk said:


> He scored some nice goals at Carshalton and thats part of the reason why I am still quite high (perhaps overly) on him. Hoping he can hit the ground running when their new season kicks off. Would be interested to know how long he's with them for.
> 
> I have (rather sadly) placed the goals in the spoiler below. You get the feeling that he might have missed some of those in a Dulwich shirt earlier that season.
> 
> ...




Think that's a salient point. If we don't have much cash can we afford to be paying guys to be out on loan?


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 31, 2020)

Also we have released Clunis, Hunte, Ainseworth and Dylan. We have not got many wide/attacking players as it stands. Defence looks good though.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 31, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Think that's a salient point. If we don't have much cash can we afford to be paying guys to be out on loan?



Most loans involve the club taking the player paying all or most of the player's wages.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 1, 2020)

liamdhfc said:


> Most loans involve the club taking the player paying all or most of the player's wages.



Thanks for the info Liam - my only experience of this stuff is getting sacked on Football Manager after David Ijaha led a players strike against me...


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 1, 2020)

I hope we can sign at least one midfielder who can contribute a few goals. 

Looking back to last term that was a big gap, while I agree with the sentiment about Chapman he struggled in front of goal, as did that kid who came from Charlton and all the other 30 year old journeymen who rolled in and collected the cash while contributing very little, goals or otherwise.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 1, 2020)

Lest we forget Joe Bedford


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 1, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Thanks for the info Liam - my only experience of this stuff is getting sacked on Football Manager after David Ijaha led a players strike against me...


You should have chinned him, like Cloughie did to Roy Keane.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 1, 2020)

Whilst we don't yet have enough confirmed signings I feel those we do have look reliable. I'm sure the picture will become clearer once the friendlies get underway and at least we don't seem to have committed to handing contracts to a load of misfits like last year!

*Updated*

Confirmed:
**Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes 
Jesse Debrah (Millwall)
Jordan Higgs (Bromley)
David Kuagica 
Danny Mills
Jeffrey Monakana 
*Maliq Morris
*Jamie Splatt
Quade Taylor 
Michael Timlin (Stevenage Borough)
Lewis White
*
Unconfirmed:
*Tom Chambers 
Charlie Grainger
Shamir Mullings
*
Loans expired:
*Reise Allassani*

Departures:
*Lionel Ainsworth (Welling United)
Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)
Nyren Clunis (Carshalton Athletic)
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards (Brentwood Town)
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha (Dartford)
Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)
Marvin McCoy
Kieran Monlouis (Horsham)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith
Nathan Smith (Welling United)
Aryan Tajbakhsh (Cray Wanderers)
Dominic Vose*

* edited


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Whilst we don't yet have enough confirmed signings I feel those we do have look reliable. I'm sure the picture will become clearer once the friendlies get underway and at least we don't seem to have committed to handing contracts to a load of misfits like last year!
> 
> *Updated*
> 
> ...



Tajbakhsh wasn't on the departures list, was he?

Maliq Morris played in the Spurs friendly.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 1, 2020)

I think he tweeted that he had left and has been playing elsewhere, but I might be misremembering.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Strange then that the club wouldn't include him on the list...


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 1, 2020)

Aryan has been featuring for Cray Wanderers


----------



## bkbk (Sep 1, 2020)

Half those players werent on the departures list.

Ok half is an exaggeration but Ainsworth, N.Smith werent.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone know who played in goal on Saturday?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 1, 2020)

bkbk said:


> I think he tweeted that he had left and has been playing elsewhere, but I might be misremembering.



Yeh, he said he'd left on Twitter. Be great if we kept him, but if our budget has been slashed I'd imagine he'd be off.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 1, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Tajbakhsh wasn't on the departures list, was he?
> 
> Maliq Morris played in the Spurs friendly.





bkbk said:


> Half those players werent on the departures list.
> 
> Ok half is an exaggeration but Ainsworth, N.Smith werent.


Various players have posted Twitter messages announcing their own departure, which have been linked on here, and a couple have been reported as playing for other clubs. 

The team that played against Spurs hasn't been publicised, other than the Spurs report naming Monakana as our goalscorer, so I've no idea who played on Saturday. 

I'm just collating what's in the public domain as accurately as I can.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 1, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Does anyone know who played in goal on Saturday?



I can't give too much away other than that his name rhymed with Will Philson.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 1, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I can't give too much away other than that his name rhymed with Will Philson.


Shilton?


----------



## bkbk (Sep 1, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Various players have posted Twitter messages announcing their own departure, which have been linked on here, and a couple have been reported as playing for other clubs.
> 
> The team that played against Spurs hasn't been publicised, other than the Spurs report naming Monakana as our goalscorer, so I've no idea who played on Saturday.
> 
> I'm just collating what's in the public domain as accurately as I can.



Certainly not having a go, i'm with ya. Keep the lists coming! Love lists.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 1, 2020)

Seeing as the club aren't going the A. Trialist route with pre-season line ups, looks like these are some of the new (and less new) players turning out at VCD Athletic:

Fairly Confident:
Patrick Ohman - Goalkeeper - was at Carshalton Athletic and Hendon last year, Chelmsford City before then, as well as Hungerford Town
Aaron Simpson - Defender - a couple of Aaron Simpson's out there, but as he's playing at full back likely to have been with Dover Athletic last season, has also played for Maidstone and Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tobi Coker - Midfield - looks like he was at Braintree Town last season, AFC Hornchurch before that as well as Barnet
Dean Ager - Winger - left Colchester United's academy at the end of last season
Korey Henry - Forward - Korrey Henry who was at Welling United last season, has played previously for Bromley, Braintree Town and Yeovil Town 

Guessing a Bit:
Brandon Chambers - could be Brandon Young-Chambers, a full back who played for Romford Town and Chipstead on loan from Bromley last year
Andrew Ajiwole - could be Andrew Ijiwole, who finished his scholarship with Huddersfield Town at the end of last season, in which case he's a winger
Anderson Pinto - possibly Anderson Pinto Nogueira who's seemingly had a career - Walton & Hersham, Hendon, Royston Town amongst others

No Clue:
Marco - I'm imagining a mercurial Brazilian playmaker
Pablo Gonzalez - don't think he's a 35 year old Argentinian striker who's played in Italy for most of his career, but nothing else to go on

Those Who Have Served:
Sanchez Ming - could the bright lights of Dartford not have been enough for Sanchez after all?
Diogo Barbosa - returning after his handful of appearances at the end of last season


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 1, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Seeing as the club aren't going the A. Trialist route with pre-season line ups, looks like these are some of the new (and less new) players turning out at VCD Athletic:
> 
> Fairly Confident:
> Patrick Ohman - Goalkeeper - was at Carshalton Athletic and Hendon last year, Chelmsford City before then, as well as Hungerford Town
> ...


Good effort.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 1, 2020)

A bit of background on Tobi Coker's music career (aka Kokar)









						INsiders Guide: Exclusive Interview with Deptford Rapper, Singer and Songwriter, Kokar
					

Of Nigerian Heritage, Kokar made his mark on the U.K. music scene with his distinctive blend of Dancehall, Grime & Afroswing all influenced by genres




					outloudculture.com


----------



## bkbk (Sep 1, 2020)

Sounds like we have beaten out Manchester City for Ijiwole.....









						Why Man City should look at Andrew Ijiwole as one for the future
					

According to claims from All Nigeria Soccer, Man City have handed a trial to highly-rated Huddersfield Town winger Andrew Ijiwole, with a




					www.soccersouls.com
				




Or is that a completely different player? Love pre-season.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 1, 2020)

yep big fan on Lewis - great potential


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

(I've moved the chat about the VCD game to the pre-season friendlies thread)








						2020/21 Pre season friendlies and fixture list
					

Away to VCD Athletic on Tuesday 1st Sep.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## bkbk (Sep 2, 2020)

Player News: Sanchez Ming - Dartford Football Club Official Website
					

Dartford FC can confirm that Sanchez Ming has today left the club by mutual consent. We thank Sanchez for all his hard work and dedication to the club throughout his time here last season, and wish him well in the future.




					www.dartfordfc.com
				




Sanchez has left Dartford which wont come as a suprise to anyone who saw him in the pink n blue last night.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Interesting that when Maliq Morris came off last night, he was replaced by Michael Timlin, almost as a like for like substitution. Timlin's probably about twice Morris' age but seems like he could well be a great mentor for the young player. I know the management team rate Maliq very highly. He's one to keep an eye on this season.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 2, 2020)

Looked like he had gained about a stone. In a positive sense.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 2, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Player News: Sanchez Ming - Dartford Football Club Official Website
> 
> 
> Dartford FC can confirm that Sanchez Ming has today left the club by mutual consent. We thank Sanchez for all his hard work and dedication to the club throughout his time here last season, and wish him well in the future.
> ...


The Sultan of Ming is as good a right back as I saw in National South last season.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 2, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> The Sultan of Ming is as good a right back as I saw in National South last season.


Was class against us for Dartford and Welling


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 4, 2020)

Christian Smith's signed for Hampton & Richmond









						CHRISTIAN SMITH SIGNS FOR THE BEAVERS
					

The all action midfielder puts pen to paper




					www.hamptonfc.net


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 5, 2020)

Good interview with Timlin









						Michael Timlin never reached his full potential – former Fulham, Southend and Swindon man on first steps into coaching at Dulwich Hamlet
					

BY RICHARD CAWLEY richard@slpmedia.co.uk Michael Timlin never reached his full potential as a player – but he’s determined that isn’t the case when it comes to his coaching career. The 35-yea…




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## pengedragon (Sep 5, 2020)

Tom C just announced Korey Henry and Sanchez Ming have signed


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 6, 2020)

Line up from yesterday, with added first names from the DHTV highlights and information where it's findable from the usual sources on the new names:

Fairly Confident:
James Pardington - Goalkeeper - re-signed for another year with Wolverhampton Wanderers Academy in May, spent time on loan last year with Bath City and Stratford Town
Tyrique Hyde - Midfield - previously with Dagenham & Redbridge and Colchester United, spent time on loan at Dartford last year, played against us in the away game in January
Emmanuel Sonuppe - Midfield - started out with Tottenham's youth set up, spent the last couple of seasons with Stevenage
Joe Holland - Midfield - from the UK but looks like he moved to the US to play college football, had a short stint with Houston Dynamo in the MLS and the last couple of seasons with teams in the league below that
Raynardee Musampa - Defender - is Renedi Masampu, most recently with Whyteleafe after a spell in the Chelsea Academy which he joined from Met Police (thanks to Moroccan Sunset for working that one out)

Guessing a Bit:
Sandro Embalo - Defender - Portuguese player who looks like he's played in Estonia and Cyprus and most recently the Portuguese third division
Hassan Jalloh - Forward - background with the Nike Academy, previously with Havant & Waterlooville, was at Hayes & Yeading last season


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 6, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Hassan Jalloh - Forward - background with the Nike Academy, previously with Havant & Waterlooville, was at Hayes & Yeading last season



If this is the same Hassan Jalloh, he also had a spell with an Australian club called Altona Magic. Excellent.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 6, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> If this is the same Hassan Jalloh, he also had a spell with an Australian club called Altona Magic. Excellent.



Seems to be a couple of Hassan Jalloh's out there, the one I've guessed on with recent history in the UK, and the other based in Australia which is the Altona Magic one. Altona Hassan ticks far more interesting boxes than Hayes & Yeading Hassan, obviously.


----------



## Sir Nikolai (Sep 6, 2020)

Any chance musampa is nordin musampa who until recently played for jong ajax?

Great detective work!


----------



## all to nah (Sep 6, 2020)

Nearly unrelated (as the chance that it is that Hassan Jalloh is quite low in my eyes) pics from my visit to Melbourne:


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 6, 2020)

Sir Nikolai said:


> Any chance musampa is nordin musampa who until recently played for jong ajax?
> 
> Great detective work!



The DHTV highlights don't give too much away, apart from a brief reference from Tom to "the young left back" - but seeing as the only other footballing Musampa that's easily findable out there is Kiki, and he's likley past his best now, probably the best to go on at the moment!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 6, 2020)

Musampa is Renedi Musampu. Previously of Chelsea, Met Police and Whyteleafe.


----------



## Sir Nikolai (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## bkbk (Sep 6, 2020)

Dartford fans seemed to like Tyrique Hyde a lot


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 6, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Dartford fans seemed to like Tyrique Hyde a lot


Son of former Jamaican international Michah Hyde


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2020)

I've collated all the triallists who have been identified and included them in an updated list.  Pardington is under contract at Wolves until next summer, so presumably he's here with a view to joining us on an extended loan.  (Which makes it look like Charlie Grainger has departed.) 

We've now got 14 we know about, including a couple of youngsters from our own academy, so I guess we'll want to add another half dozen or so from the triallists already seen or yet to be looked at.

Retained/Signed:
*Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes 
Jesse Debrah (Millwall)
Korrey Henry (Welling United)
Jordan Higgs (Bromley)
David Kuagica 
Danny Mills
Sanchez Ming (Dartford)
Maliq Morris
Jamie Splatt
Quade Taylor 
Michael Timlin (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Lewis White*

Triallists:
*Dean Ager (Colchester United)
Andrew Ajiwole
Brandon Chambers
Tobi Coker (Braintree Town)
Sandro Embalo Sakho (Fatima - Portugal)
Pablo Gonzalez
Joe Holland (Houston Dynamo - US)
Tyrique Hyde (Colchester United)
Hassan Jalloh (Hayes & Yeading)
Renedi Musampa (Whyteleafe)
Patrick Ohman (Carshalton Athletic)
James Pardington (Wolverhampton Wanderers)
Anderson Pinto
Aaron Simpson (Dover Athletic)*
*Emmanuel Sonuppe (Stevenage)*

Unconfirmed:
*Tom Chambers 
Charlie Grainger*

Departures:
*Lionel Ainsworth (Welling United)
Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)
Nyren Clunis (Carshalton Athletic)
Jack Connors
Preston Edwards (Brentwood Town)
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha (Dartford)
Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)
Marvin McCoy
Jeffrey Monakana (Fjölnir - Iceland)
Kieran Monlouis (Horsham)
Shamir Mullings (Diosgyori VTK - Hungary)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith (Hampton)
Nathan Smith (Welling United)
Aryan Tajbakhsh (Cray Wanderers)
Dominic Vose*


----------



## Sir Nikolai (Sep 7, 2020)

Great list. Are Barbosa and Monakana confirmed? Haven't seen any announcements....


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 7, 2020)

Jeffrey Monakana has not signed.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Shamir's been on trial in Hungary: Shamir Mullings most nem lesz a DVTK játékosa


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 7, 2020)

Doubt Mullings is in the plans.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 7, 2020)

Can't say I am disappointed with that news.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 7, 2020)

Think we’re due some more news in the next day or so judging by the club’s Twitter, although could just be confirming what was announced at Saturday’s game.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 7, 2020)

Shamir started well but faded hugely, wasn't helped by appearing to be deployed as a left winger at times. On the subject of left wingers, would like to see Jeffrey confirmed! Think I also saw Grainger at VCD so unsure if he's joining again or not. On the goalkeeping from, Maynard-Brewer appears to have been promoted to Charlton's first team squad so not getting him back...


----------



## Taper (Sep 7, 2020)

Monokana is heading to Iceland it seems.  Grainger is injured I heard.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh yes - good spot:









						Fyrrverandi leikmaður Arsenal í Fjölni
					

Knattspyrnudeild Fjölnis hefur gengið frá samningi við Englendinginn Jeffrey Monakana og mun hann leika með liðinu út tímabilið. Monakana lék síðast með Dulwich Hamlet í sjöttu efstu deild Englands.




					www.mbl.is
				




Fjölnir in the Icelandic top flight. Looks like they are rock bottom after 13 games. That's a shame.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Taper said:


> Monokana is heading to Iceland it seems.  Grainger is injured I heard.



Interesting. I had a hunch that players at our level would explore opportunities playing abroad. 

Monokana is off to Fjölnir, who play in the Icelandic top flight. Fair play to him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2020)

Taper said:


> Monokana is heading to Iceland it seems.


Amended on previous list. 

That's a shame, I rated him but he never quite built up real momentum last season due to several brief interruptions through injury. His ability to consistently beat a man on either side and deliver an accurate cross, or shoot, with either foot sets him apart from most at our level.

At least if Charlie Grainger is attending games he must still be a possibility, which would give us a more than adequate goalkeeper, but if his injury may keep him out for a while I guess we can't commit to offer him a contract given the uncertainty over everything that affects revenue and cashflow.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 7, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Amended on previous list.
> 
> That's a shame, I rated him but he never quite built up real momentum last season due to several brief interruptions through injury. His ability to consistently beat a man on either side and deliver an accurate cross, or shoot, with either foot sets him apart from most at our level.



I really liked Monakana. I know you've made the comparison before, but the last winger we had like him was Ellis Green. I think it's really rare to find a consistent winger at this level, but I thought they both stuck to what they were good at - unfortunately like you say Monakana's season was disrupted through injuries and it looks like this has been the case at previous teams as well.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 8, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Oh yes - good spot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There‘s definitely an attraction to playing in Iceland at the moment what with the place being Covid free at the last shout.. There have been posters up on walls in Peckham for some time looking for players for one Icelandic team paying about €2000 a month plus accommodation if my memory serves me right? Not even sure if they are a top flight team either?


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## AveryDave (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## pettyboy (Sep 9, 2020)

Jack Connors has been on trial back at his old club Dagenham. Dunno if they'll sign him









						Daggers boss McMahon is pleased with Fleet victory
					

Dagenham & Redbridge manager Daryl McMahon was very impressed by his side’s performance in their first pre-season encounter as they sealed a 3-1 victory over his former club Ebbsfleet United.




					www.barkinganddagenhampost.co.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 9, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Jack Connors has been on trial back at his old club Dagenham. Dunno if they'll sign him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul McCallum there too. Wouldn't mind having him back one day.


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 10, 2020)

Correy Addai has signed for Barnsley


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 12, 2020)

Patrick Ohman is in goal for Carshalton today so looks like he's no longer in contention for the keeper spot.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh, man


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 12, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Patrick Ohman is in goal for Carshalton today so looks like he's no longer in contention for the keeper spot.


It sounds like Charlie Grainger is still around but nursing a hand injury. Maybe James Pardington is lined up for a Maynard-Brewer role until he's fit? (He had a loan spell at Bath City last season.)

I noticed Carshalton won their FA Cup tie 5-1, Omar Koroma got one of the goals. Unlikely Ohman is still on our radar now he's cup-tied.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 12, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I noticed Carshalton won their FA Cup tie 5-1, Omar Koroma got one of the goals.


Laid on by Nyren.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 16, 2020)

Yay! Charlie Grainger has signed on for another year


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 16, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Yay! Charlie Grainger has signed on for another year


That's excellent news!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 17, 2020)

On the basis of last season Grainger is the best goalkeeper in our division. I'd like to see him distribute the ball earlier but it seemed not to be a tactic we as a team employ.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 17, 2020)

Is this the bloke who played at Sutton on Tuesday?  Sounds like a prospect if it is:






						Oladapo Olarewaju – Hyde United
					






					hydeunited.co.uk
				




Given that Dapo Olarewaju, Sandro Embalo and James Pardington were named on the teamsheet, while three others were listed only as triallists, I assume we're expecting to have these three in our squad.  (Pardington presumably on loan from Wolves as cover for Grainger.)  Just in case anyone is confused, "David Bondo" is Kuagica.



Stuart Fordyce said:


> On the basis of last season Grainger is the best goalkeeper in our division. I'd like to see him distribute the ball earlier but it seemed not to be a tactic we as a team employ.


I'm not sure it's easy to judge the best keeper when you see most of them only once or twice a season.  Quite a lot of supporters at various clubs seem to regard their own keeper, who they see every week, as the best.  I think Jack Turner of Slough was voted into the divisional team of the year and he's always impressed me both at Slough and Staines.  Charlie is certainly good enough though, and I'm delighted we've kept him.

Preston Edwards was especially good at distributing the ball quickly and accurately, particularly when receiving backpasses that couldn't be picked up, but even when he was playing it seemed to be more of a tactic to kick the ball long than throw it out to feet in this division compared to the lower level.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Confirmation of the Pards loan. It's a season long









						Pardington departs on loan
					

Wolves Academy goalkeeper Jamie Pardington has joined Dulwich Hamlet on a season-long youth loan.




					www.wolves.co.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## bkbk (Sep 26, 2020)

Good to see him back, but as importantly it's just good to see him playing football. He deserves an injury free spell.


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 26, 2020)

Dom Vose joins Kingstonian


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


>



Fantastic to see Reise back playing football and with us to boot!

From his Twitter feed looks like he got back to running a few months ago and has been training at Coventry through the restart.

As has been said, he absolutely deserves some good fortune.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 26, 2020)

Marvin McCoy appears to have joined the circus at Romford.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 26, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Dom Vose joins Kingstonian



Not quite the move abroad he was looking for earlier in the summer!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 26, 2020)

Should have signed for Margate or Folkestone if he wanted that. Not sure it'll help towards the Jamaican call up he was touting himself for either...


----------



## Nivag (Sep 26, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Not quite the move abroad he was looking for earlier in the summer!


I wonder if he saw Kingston and got them mixed up.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 26, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Dom Vose joins Kingstonian



LOL Mr BIG


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 27, 2020)

Updated list.  I would think Embalo, Musampa and Sammut are the most likely of the triallists to stick around going by reports, which would give us a squad of 19 if they're all included.

Retained/Signed:
*Reise Allassani (Coventry City)
Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes 
Jesse Debrah (Millwall)
Charlie Grainger
Korrey Henry (Welling United)
Jordan Higgs (Bromley)
Tyrique Hyde (Colchester United)
David Kuagica 
Danny Mills
Sanchez Ming (Dartford)
Maliq Morris
Jamie Splatt (on loan to Westfield)
Quade Taylor 
Michael Timlin (Ebbsfleet United)*
*Lewis White*

Triallists:
*Dean Ager (Colchester United)
Andrew Ajiwole
Lexus Beeden (Reading)
Josiah Bridgeman
Brandon Chambers
Tobi Coker (Braintree Town)
Sandro Embalo (Fatima - Portugal)
Pablo Gonzalez
Joe Holland (Houston Dynamo - US)
Hassan Jalloh (Hayes & Yeading)
Alex Koritsas
Deon Moore (Hemel Hempstead)
Renedi Musampa (Whyteleafe)
Patrick Ohman (Carshalton Athletic)
Dapo Olarewaju (Hyde United)
Anderson Pinto
Ruben Sammut (Sunderland)
Aaron Simpson (Dover Athletic)*
*Emmanuel Sonuppe (Stevenage)*

Departures:
*Lionel Ainsworth (Welling United)
Thomas Chambers 
Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)
Nyren Clunis (Carshalton Athletic)
Jack Connors (Dagenham)
Preston Edwards (Brentwood Town)
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha (Dartford)
Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)
Marvin McCoy (Romford)
Jeffrey Monakana (Fjölnir - Iceland)
Kieran Monlouis (Horsham)
Shamir Mullings (Diosgyori VTK - Hungary)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith (Hampton)
Nathan Smith (Welling United)
Aryan Tajbakhsh (Cray Wanderers)
Dominic Vose (Kingstonian)*


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 28, 2020)

Tyrique Hyde has signed - from the glimpses of pre-season he looks quite the player.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Sep 28, 2020)

Not a bad group of forwards Mills, Hyde, Allassani and Henry


----------



## scousedom (Sep 28, 2020)

Al Cunningham said:


> Not a bad group of forwards Mills, Hyde, Allassani and Henry


Wonder which one of them will be played left wing.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 29, 2020)

scousedom said:


> Wonder which one of them will be played left wing.



Looking at the way people have played preseason, I think we could actually be looking at a 3 - 4 - 3 . Both Moore and Hyde like to come in from wide areas, leaving Mills as the focal point of the attack. Timlin drops in between the centre half pairing, with Musampa, Ming or Barnes as the wide men. Higgs and Sammut in the middle. 

Allassani is obviously a bit of a Hamlet legend but to be honest given his lengthy injury list I just want to see him stay fit at first - probably as an impact sub. I've done the cruciate in my right knee twice, and broken my right ankle: I've lost a lot of pace as a result despite the best efforts of my physio. I didn't exactly have any spare to start with...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 29, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Allassani is obviously a bit of a Hamlet legend but to be honest given his lengthy injury list I just want to see him stay fit at first - probably as an impact sub. I've done the cruciate in my right knee twice, and broken my right ankle: I've lost a lot of pace as a result despite the best efforts of my physio. I didn't exactly have any spare to start with...



Agree re Allassani. Apart from Erhun and Ethan, I don't think I've seen a better player in a Dulwich shirt. I do wonder, however, where he's going to fit in. We never play two up front and I don't think we'll play him as a free-roaming No. 10 either (which is where I'd want him to be). If we are playing wing backs, maybe he'll form part of the front three. Not sure.

Alternatively, maybe we could shove him out on the left like we did with Ade Yuss... Maybe not.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 29, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Agree re Allassani. Apart from Erhun and Ethan, I don't think I've seen a better player in a Dulwich shirt. I do wonder, however, where he's going to fit in. We never play two up front and I don't think we'll play him as a free-roaming No. 10 either (which is where I'd want him to be). If we are playing wing backs, maybe he'll form part of the front three. Not sure.
> 
> *Alternatively, maybe we could shove him out on the left like we did with Ade Yuss... Maybe not.*



Or Akinyemi or Mullings...


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Jamie Splatt is at Westfield, who are top of the Isthmian South Central (albeit after two games). I'm under the impression that this is another loan spell for the youngster. I also understand that Thomas Chambers has been released.









						Chipstead v Westfield - Westfield FC
					






					www.westfield-fc.com


----------



## RabbleLevi (Sep 29, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Agree re Allassani. Apart from Erhun and Ethan, I don't think I've seen a better player in a Dulwich shirt. I do wonder, however, where he's going to fit in. We never play two up front and I don't think we'll play him as a free-roaming No. 10 either (which is where I'd want him to be). If we are playing wing backs, maybe he'll form part of the front three. Not sure.
> 
> Alternatively, maybe we could shove him out on the left like we did with Ade Yuss... Maybe not.



Even without the pace Allassani is a threat due to his natural finishing ability which has to be one of the best at this level. I’d like to see him play high and around Mills with little distance to cover when he receives the ball. From what I’ve seen of our wide players and Full backs pre-season we have the legs to get up the pitch. Allassani will bring the goal threat we lacked last season.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 29, 2020)

Hopefully one of these new lads can take a free kick, for me that's one area we've really struggled since letting Ash Carew go.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 3, 2020)

Lexus Beeden played for Welling today so that was brief.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 4, 2020)

The Japanese mercedes


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 4, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> The Japanese mercedes


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 4, 2020)

I think this is the definitive squad for the start of the season, based on the assumption that all other pre-season triallists will now have been discarded:

Retained:
*Diogo Barbosa
Aaron Barnes 
Charlie Grainger
David Kuagica 
Danny Mills
Maliq Morris*
*Jamie Splatt (on loan to Westfield)*
*Quade Taylor *
*Lewis White*

Signed:
*Reise Allassani (Coventry City)*
*Sandro Embalo (CD Fatima - Portugal)
Jesse Debrah (Millwall)
Korrey Henry (Welling United)
Jordan Higgs (Bromley)
Tyrique Hyde (Colchester United)
Sanchez Ming (Dartford)
Deon Moore (Hemel Hempstead)
Taiwo Daniel Ojo (Yeovil Town)
James Pardington (Wolverhampton Wanderers - loan)
Ruben Sammut (Sunderland)
Michael Timlin (Ebbsfleet United)*

Departures:
*Lionel Ainsworth (Welling United)
Thomas Chambers 
Ben Chapman (Ebbsfleet United)
Nyren Clunis (Carshalton Athletic)
Jack Connors (Dagenham)
Preston Edwards (Brentwood Town)
Connor Hunte 
David Ijaha (Dartford)
Dylan Kearney (Hayes & Yeading)
Marvin McCoy (Romford)
Jeffrey Monakana (Fjölnir - Iceland)
Kieran Monlouis (Horsham)
Shamir Mullings (Diosgyori VTK - Hungary)
Richard Orlu
Christian Smith (Hampton)
Nathan Smith (Welling United)
Aryan Tajbakhsh (Cray Wanderers)
Dominic Vose (Kingstonian)*


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 4, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Lexus Beeden played for Welling today so that was brief.


Looking at their result, I'm not sure anyone played for Welling yesterday.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 4, 2020)

When's the draw for the next round - tomorrow?


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 4, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> When's the draw for the next round - tomorrow?


Believe so, think I saw 1pm mentioned.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

Interview with Ruben Sammut in the Athletic. Mostly about his time at Chelsea.

This quote stood out to me: "I got caught under the blanket of playing under-23s football for too long and should have gone into men’s football a year earlier."









						Ruben Sammut – from Chelsea, to Sunderland, to LinkedIn, to Dulwich
					

A serial trophy-winner with Chelsea at academy level, Sammut has had to work hard to find a new club after being released by Sunderland...




					theathletic.com


----------



## bkbk (Oct 22, 2020)

I would 100% agree with that. He is 23 and has played a dozen mens games.

Though that is easy to say from afar and when someone like Sunderland offers you a nice contract and security to sit in their U23s for a year it's can imagine it's not an easy choice.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 22, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Interview with Ruben Sammut in the Athletic. Mostly about his time at Chelsea.
> 
> This quote stood out to me: "I got caught under the blanket of playing under-23s football for too long and should have gone into men’s football a year earlier."
> 
> ...


I can only read the first paragraph of that article as it's behind a paywall, but I think this is a common problem with gifted young players who don't quite make the grade at the club where they've played through all the age group teams.  Ben Chapman was a classic example for me - had all the technical attributes, didn't want for lack of effort, but simply didn't have the experience to boss a men's game from his natural position in the centre of the field.

Ruben is only 6 months younger than Jordan Higgs, with whom he seems to be competing for a place now, who's been a regular starter for Bromley at National Division level for five years with around 150 first team appearances.

It's a bit silly how big clubs seem to carry players up to the age of 21 or 22 without ever giving them a first team chance.  They may go out on loan to a lower division club, but a lot of the time they're only getting limited game time off the bench for a month or two in an unfamiliar environment and never make a real impact before returning to the parent club.

We now seem to have quite a high percentage of these players.  Quade Taylor became one when he left us for Palace as a 17 year old ten seasons ago, although he's now been back at the Hamlet playing regular first team football for four seasons.  So was Aaron Barnes, who will hopefully have benefitted from a season of regular starts for us.  Jesse Debrah seemed to find his feet quicker than many, so hopefully that's one rally good young player we now have on our hands.  Tyrique Hyde, Lewis White and even Reise Allassani (who still has only around 50 men's games behind him in between long injury lay offs) are others.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 22, 2020)

I used to work with the father of a professional footballer. He's now in the Championship but it nearly went horribly wrong for him 

He spent six years at Fulham, never making a first team appearance. He made about 20 out on loan. He was quite happy there, he regularly made the bench thus qualifying for a 10k win bonus. This was far more than anyone else offered as basic.

There was bling culture in the changing room and he was sucked in. He bought a five bedroom house and top end Land Rover. Then Fulham released him. He couldn't get a club, the house and car went.

After a period of sofa surfing whilst undergoing trials, he got a contract in League One. Not much money but he built a reputation and has subsequently played in the Premier League.

You have to ask what these lads agents are doing. Are they giving good advice or are they looking for money? To be clear I have no idea what his agent advised, he may have ignored him, but it does seem rather common for players to stay further up the ladder without playing for too long.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 22, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I can only read the first paragraph of that article as it's behind a paywall, but I think this is a common problem with gifted young players who don't quite make the grade at the club where they've played through all the age group teams.  Ben Chapman was a classic example for me - had all the technical attributes, didn't want for lack of effort, but simply didn't have the experience to boss a men's game from his natural position in the centre of the field.



He also had to carry Vose...


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 27, 2020)

According to Dartford’s site we’ve signed Ronnie Vint on loan for a month:









						Player News: Update - Dartford Football Club Official Website
					

We can confirm that Ronnie Vint has joined Dulwich Hamlet on loan until the 26th December. Charlie Sheringham has joined Chelmsford City on loan for six weeks. This will provide Ronnie and Charlie with important minutes that will keep them match fit. Good luck to them both. Abdul Osman has left...




					www.dartfordfc.com


----------



## Nivag (Nov 27, 2020)

A centre back from what I can see.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2020)

Nivag said:


> A centre back from what I can see.


A more comprehensive version than the Dartford website:









						Dartford duo leave on loan
					

Two Dartford players have joined fellow National League South clubs on loan while there has also been a permanent departure from Princes Park.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Nov 27, 2020)

Embalo's injury must be worse than first thought.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 28, 2020)

Easing of lockdown set to leave to Dulwich Hamlet exits – as boss Gavin Rose pleased with 4-1 win at Bath City
					

Dulwich Hamlet claimed their first National League South win since March 14 as they defeated Bath City 4-1 on Tuesday night.




					londonnewsonline.co.uk
				






> Dulwich Hamlet claimed their first National League South win since March 14 as they defeated Bath City 4-1 on Tuesday night.
> 
> The South Londoners’ last success had come in their final fixture before the campaign was voided due to the Covid-19 pandemic.
> 
> ...



Some general thoughts from Rose.

3 or 4 might leave on loan once the lower levels start up again, and a couple of faces may come in.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Dec 8, 2020)

Commentary on Eastbourne game suggesting Lewis White going out on loan to Carshalton again, with Ojo, Musampa and David all leaving the club.


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Commentary on Eastbourne game suggesting Lewis White going out on loan to Carshalton again, with Ojo, Musampa and David all leaving the club.


Right you are


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Dec 8, 2020)

YouTube switched to the Carshalton game after our one had finished. Saw the goal, was a cracking goal as the tweet suggests


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2020)

There was a round up of recent arrivals in Tuesday's programme, not all of which have been mentioned in this particular thread: Blackman (Ebbsfleet), Balarabe (Hemel Hempstead), Aghatise (Kettering), none of whom was actually in the matchday squad. (Will we see the last two again!) Plus the loan signings of Vint and Turnbull for a month each, while Clayden has signed for a second month.


----------



## AveryDave (Dec 11, 2020)

Pompey keeper sees his loan spell cut short at non-league side - here's why
					

Duncan Turnbull has returned to Pompey.




					www.portsmouth.co.uk
				




Looks like Portsmouth have lost patience with Turnbull not getting any games. Good news that Rose is sticking by Grainger, and entirely correct on current form.

Can understand the tactic of having a young ‘keeper on loan, but does seem to create an unnecessary tension on selection to satisfy the expectations of the parent club.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Pompey keeper sees his loan spell cut short at non-league side - here's why
> 
> 
> Duncan Turnbull has returned to Pompey.
> ...


Surely all we really need is an arrangement with a friendly local club like Palace or Charlton whereby we can pull in one of their young keepers at short notice if anything happens to Charlie, like when we got Ashley Maynard-Brewer at the start of last season. There's little point in having someone from Portsmouth or Wolverhampton as a permanent understudy. 

Alternatively there must be competent experienced keepers at Isthmian League clubs who could be dual registered with us in the event of an emergency.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 11, 2020)

This club is only big enough for 4 Duncs


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 15, 2020)

Tonight's programme reports that Charlie Clayden has now returned to Charlton following his loan spell.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 16, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Tonight's programme reports that Charlie Clayden has now returned to Charlton following his loan spell.


Shame, I don't think we saw his full potential.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 16, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Tonight's programme reports that Charlie Clayden has now returned to Charlton following his loan spell.



On the subject of programmes, I can see a couple of this season's programmes on the club website here and here but no others. I understood it was the intention to make them all available - would be great if the other matches could be added!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Dec 24, 2020)

We have signed Andrew Sealey-Harris from Farnborough, he is a winger, was with Farnborough for a loan spell in 17-18 and then signed permanently in October 2018, former Wolves player.


----------



## Roger D (Dec 24, 2020)

He is well thought of around here as a player. Reading between the lines of a few things, he's the sort of challenge Gavin likes. A player who for various reasons has perhaps never fulfilled his potential.

There was a bit of a falling out between him and Farnborough earlier this season but it seemed to be sorted, Farnborough have said good things about him on his departure.


----------



## YTC (Dec 24, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> On the subject of programmes, I can see a couple of this season's programmes on the club website here and here but no others. I understood it was the intention to make them all available - would be great if the other matches could be added!



I'd have liked to but i've still not been sent them! I'm trying to track them down, hopefully we'll get them up before the new year!


----------

